
App that broke the Iowa Caucuses was sent out through an Android test platform - jpindar
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/4/21122737/iowa-democractic-caucus-voting-app-android-testfairy-screenshots-app-store
======
claudeganon
> Instead, it looks like the company used the version of TestFairy anyone can
> try for free, which deletes any app data after 30 days and limits the number
> of test users that can access the app to 200.

Given what has happened, the ties to dark money and the Buttigeig campaign,
this seems more a feature for Shadow than a bug.

